# Ultra Lite Safety Harness By: Hunters Safety System



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Ultra Lite Safety Harness
By: Hunters Safety System
www.huntersafetysystem.com/



HSS released the Ultra Lite this year at the 2012 ATA Show in Columbus, Ohio. At only 2 lbs you may ask yourself, where did they cut corners? Well, if you know HSS very well, they don’t cut corners since “Safety” is their main focus and engineering safety equipment that is high quality, light weight and practical is what they are about and the Ultra Lite is the answer to lightweight, practical and high quality.
As are all HSS harnesses the Ultra Lite is also fully interchangeable with other accessories from HSS. The padded shoulder straps make it easy on your shoulders and the ventilation and lightweight make it a blessing in the early hunts when it can still be warm. New on the Ultra Lite is newer lighter and quicker leg strap buckles that are coated for silence as well. I found the buckles much easier to work with, not saying the other harnesses are hard. The Ultra Lite is available like other HSS Harnesses in three sizes up to XXXL and a chest size up to 60 inches and weight to 300 lbs., accommodating a lot of hunters out there and making them comfortable and safe from the beginning of the season all the way till the end when warmth is a big factor as well.
For more information on the new Ultra Lite visit HSS at www.huntersafetysystem.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

